# Fixing Corrupted image files, cry for help



## oracleron (Oct 21, 2011)

Long story short. Several large sporting event shoot files were stored on a server, that the IT team migrated to another box back in March. I recently discovered that several project folders which contain the original RAW files, converted DNG’s and the exported JPGs, and TIFFs have been corrupted.

When I go though Lightroom to reconnect to the original source files I get the prompt that that file is not accessible, I still see the cached low resolution thumbnails, but the files on the server have lost their preview thumbnail icons.

Has this happened to anyone else? Does Anyone know of any third-prty applications Utilities that can be used to repair, the missing previews?

I have already copied the various file types back to my hard drive and Photoshop, Lightroom, and even Preview, refuses to open or view the effected files.

Don’t get me started about secondary back-ups, the IT team has a 5 month rotation of redundant tapes, guess I am too late for the recovery.
Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 21, 2011)

Can you post a link to one of the files so some of us can have a look and see what we can come up with?


----------

